# Oak Harbor Resident Captures Overall Favorite in 2010 Life On Lake Erie Photo Conte



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Oak Harbor resident Stephanie Lehr received the overall favorite award in this years Life On Lake Erie Photo Contest.More...

More...


----------

